# Obei Obei Open 2009



## Branca (Nov 3, 2009)

Upcoming competition in Italy, december 7th at Corsico (near Milan)

Registration site:
http://sites.google.com/site/obeiobeiopen2009/

WCA section:
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=ObeiObeiOpen2009


----------

